# making a honeycomb fursuit : dying the fur ?



## midnit (Jun 21, 2009)

*honercomb fursuit of midnite-lolo! follow up*

hey ! im trying to make myself a fursuit
im gonna give news about it abd pics of the process



heres the ref pic 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2104851/

wanted to make my goat char but looked really harder to do then this one .. lets try something easy for a first fursuit 

fabrics i choosed :
Coundlt find fur the way i wanted and since i have lots of skin problemes i needed to find somthing comfortable 
 so i found microfiber blanket 
cost me 40 $ for a f***** lots of tissus for 2 colors and that tissus comes in lots of color and have 2 differents textures of hairs on it 
I think its called mink in english , not sure 
( im gonna upload pics soon )


I started easy , did a pretty normal tail 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2426786
 All hand made , dont have a sewing machine but i dont mind sewing at hand , i do plushies sometimes ..

I learned somthing yesterday night too ..

" Its useless making a really cute and comfy glove if your hands cant enter in it."

 i finish the seond try of the paw  and its awesome really comfy and im still wearing it while tapping and drawing 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2428421/


started the head !!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2430042

but now im out of glue and its national holiday today so everything is closed i hope maybe my mom have some glue stick for glue gun at her home of i will have to wait a couple of days


----------



## Manic_Fish (Jun 24, 2009)

most faux fur is acrylic and hard if not impossible to dye. However, you can airbrush it... it takes learning as does everything else but it IS possible, and easier than dying fabric.

By the way, what you have so far is really nice! Good luck with the rest of it.


----------



## midnit (Jun 24, 2009)

Manic_Fish said:


> most faux fur is acrylic and hard if not impossible to dye. However, you can airbrush it... it takes learning as does everything else but it IS possible, and easier than dying fabric.
> 
> By the way, what you have so far is really nice! Good luck with the rest of it.


  k thx for that advice 

and i started the head now but im out of glue -_-
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2430042


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Jun 24, 2009)

There is a tutorial out there for dying fake fur with acrylic paint. It takes time and like airbrushing it fades.


----------



## AuroraTheCat (Jul 1, 2009)

i bought fabric paint used for an airbrush... it works pretty good


----------

